# Does Pete's Motorola Root Tools Work On The Atrix?



## scoter man1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey all, I've been looking for an easy way to root my Atrix. I found a video on youtube that shows an Atrix running 2.3.4 successfully being rooted by the program (Pete's motorola root tools). I was wondering if anyone has tried using this method and or if anyone knows if it has a high success rate.


----------



## Willis420 (Jun 11, 2011)

I did mine manually through the guide on here it was very easy


----------



## seraphielx (Oct 30, 2011)

I rooted and unrooted a Atrix with this and had no problems.
This wlll only work on the Atrix 1 and not the Atrix 2 by the way


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes it works. Atrix 1

Sent from my Atrix with a Robot Unicorn.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 31, 2011)

i used gingerbreak both times

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSoD (Dec 17, 2011)

I used this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1255548

It worked for me on the first try.


----------



## lordloki (Jun 28, 2011)

mine is stuck at finding the phone .. "SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE" ... any idea?


----------



## KSoD (Dec 17, 2011)

lordloki said:


> mine is stuck at finding the phone .. "SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE" ... any idea?


Did you make sure to install the Motorola drivers first?


----------

